# 25 SST



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Finally got her back from the smith. 25SST, Archimedes Action, Proof 7.5 twist, and a manners EH1A. I'm still waiting on a Area 419 ARCA plate to upgrade my bipod mount. As everyone knows powder is scarce so planning on trying rl25 and N565 which I have an abundance of compared to my other suitable powders. Bullets of choice will be the 131 Ace, 128 hammer hunter, and the 135 Berger. I already have the ace in hand and will start load development with them.
Thank you for following along.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ran a ladder for velocity and signs of pressure
RL25
CCI 200
COAL 2.891
56.0 2932
56.5 2947
57.0 2972
57.5 2997
58.0 3014
58.5 3056
59.0 3092
59.5 3119
60.0 3122
60.5. 3172
61.0 3207
61.5 3248
62.0 3280
62.5 3280
63.0 3309 light eject
63.5c 3368 light eject

This is from charges 56.0-60.5


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nice rig and lethal with a 131gr at those velocities. We had a great gunsmith here in Jamestown North Dakot (AD Arms) but he moved to Michigan. I can't remember which city. He built a 300 Win mag for me with a 28.25 inch Bartlein barrel. In that long barrel Retumbo pushes a 210 Berger VLD at 3060 fps and very accurate. It's good to read about yours. Some high quality parts in yours.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> Nice rig and lethal with a 131gr at those velocities. We had a great gunsmith here in Jamestown North Dakot (AD Arms) but he moved to Michigan. I can't remember which city.


Thanks, Im a recent transplant to Michigan via Alaska where the rifle was built, but grew up south of you in the Litchville Marion area. I haven't needed a smith here yet but am looking for a new one.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Did 5 five shot groups today with RL25 from 59.1 to 60.3 grains with virgin brass. Shot this group 60.0 grains, 3208 avg FPS. SD and ES are higher than I would like with 15 and 39 respectively. Barrel is starting to speed up but definitely on the right track.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes I would say thats a keeper.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Sorry I’m late to this Post. I too am using a Hornady SST bullet in 
270win .277 Bullet in my $400, 2002 stock, Remington 700 ADL
22” barrel, 270Win. with Leupold or Burris scopes. 

With Action screws, scope mount screws, scope ring screws torqued
correct, it has exceeded my expectations with continuous long
range MOA bullet groups. Did I say how much I like my Remington 
270Win rifle and Winchester 270 WSM rifle?

The Hornady SST bullets show great promise in my Rifle for Deer
and Predator hunting.


----------

